# For all who attended doncaster



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

On behalf of the I.H.S. committee I would like to thank everyone who attended our meeting on Sunday, we can put the events on but the success of the meeting is down to you and the people who had tables, and I do believe every one who was there took part in the largest reptile meeting in this country since 2000.
So on that note I can tell you that the I.H.S. has a provisional booking for a show in June 09 (last weekend) and a definite booking for the 1st weekend in September 09, *both shows* will be run in the same format, venue, and hall as the one we have just had and those of you who attended will be aware that we have plenty of room to expand these shows , so its down to you how big they get in the future.
Once again many thanks and hope you all had a great day.

Richard S.Brook - I.H.S. Events Organiser


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

we will be there definatly , had a great day out :no1:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you for the work putting it on, we had a great day :2thumb:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Awesome, we'll be there again, as always ! 

However, im a little concerned at having such a large venue for the june show, its a little early, do we think there will be enough people with stock ready to fill it ? im not so sure...


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Well, I came up from Norwich by default. I never intended to go. But it was well worth it and will attend next year. I think i'll book an EHS table to support it.
Cheers.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> Awesome, we'll be there again, as always !
> 
> However, im a little concerned at having such a large venue for the june show, its a little early, do we think there will be enough people with stock ready to fill it ? im not so sure...


 we have already thought of this,thats why the bigger hall is provisionally booked and we are advertising early.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

jav07 said:


> we have already thought of this,thats why the bigger hall is provisionally booked and we are advertising early.


ahhh i see, i didnt mean to sound negative at all, just cautious thats all ! 

although imo even if we didnt get the numbers, the bigger hall is still a better venue as its always going to be cooler !

as said, regardless of where it is either me and/or the missus is always there !!!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we had a great day!! was alot cooler than the june show thats for sure.......no doubt we will be there next year


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Was a really good day for me! well worth the drive up from Essex.
i also got to meet a few new people and saw a few people i already knew! So needless to say, i should be coming to future shows there, so long as i can find lodgings among friends up there :lol2:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I'll definitely be there, but I dont know if it might be too early or not for me to have a table, which I am hoping that I'll be able to do next year.


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

its you we should be thanking richard it was a great day and tons of people turned up to support it although not much sold on our table :lol2: 
i still had a great time and met loads of people off of here which is great
this was the best uk show ive been to and it can only get better really

thanks again

Paul


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> its you we should be thanking richard it was a great day and tons of people turned up to support it although not much sold on our table :lol2:


It was fun though and we enjoyed it alot. See you next year.


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

`Well Done Guys`
Great meeting,and very well supported ,Think we ALL deserve a `Big Pat On The Back`, Long may it continue .
Thanks Guys
Heather/Carey
from `Sunny Scotland`


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

A good show, very much enjoyed myself 

Was great to meet some new and old faces again


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

heather08 said:


> `Well Done Guys`
> Great meeting,and very well supported ,Think we ALL deserve a `Big Pat On The Back`, Long may it continue .
> Thanks Guys
> Heather/Carey
> from `Sunny Scotland`


Was good to meet you 3. :2thumb:
Hope all is well.


----------



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

Really enjoyed our day was well worth the journey from rhondda south wales. Will definitely be there next year.

Will be great to get more around the UK any plans for this?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

danilovespiglet said:


> Really enjoyed our day was well worth the journey from rhondda south wales. Will definitely be there next year.
> 
> Will be great to get more around the UK any plans for this?


 not at the minuate,it takes alot to organise these two and there are plenty of other shows around throughout the year


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

> Thank you for the work putting it on, we had a great day :2thumb:


I second that! A great day and so nice to see a packed hall. Thank you Richard and the team.:2thumb:


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

I remember the bigger shows and it great to be there and feel that maybe they are coming back! I have not missed a show south of Birmingham since about 1998! Great day out, i did not want to leave.


----------



## purplepants (Jun 28, 2008)

We had a great day out, brought some fantastic snakes home with us. Were definately going to be at the next show.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

cool donacaster was ace so i herd lol
couldnt make it !


----------

